# نداء إلى الاخ الكريم مشرف القسم!!!!!



## ابو بكر عمرعثمان علي (22 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم اخوانى الكرام اسأل الله العظيم ان يجمعنى واياكم فى الجنه .ياخوه انا عندى مشكله كبيره انا فى تالته تعدين وحتى الان لم اتدرب فى اى شركه والمشكله لا تكمن فى ذلك ولكن المشكله هى انى لا اعلم ما الفرع الذى يجب ان اهتم به فى مجالى فيوجد تخصصات كثيره فى القسم وكل ما اعلمه هو انى احب Metallurgy&minning Engineerجداعلما بان الله وهبنى حب قرأه المراجع الانجليزيه غير المترجمه فهل من نصيحه من المشرف ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## محمد (تعدين) (22 فبراير 2008)

أخي الكريم لو كنت ترغب في التدريب في مجال الفلزات :
عندك مركز بحوث و تطوير الفلزات .
معهد التبين للدراسات المعدنية .
و ان كنت تبحث عن تدريب في مجال لحام المعادن :

عندك المركز الالماني المصري للحام و انا أعمل به .
شركة انابيب البترول بمسطرد و تعطي دورات في التفتيش و الحماية من التآكل .
و كذلك مركز بحوث الفلزات و معهد التبين يعطي دورات تدريبية في اللحام و التفتيش .
أكاديمية اللحام المصرية .
و غيرهم , و الاماكن التي ذكرتها لك هي من أفضل الاماكن في مصر .


----------



## rotag (19 نوفمبر 2008)

يا جماعة انا ممكن اساعدكم في اي استفسار عن الكورسات الخاصة بمركز بحوث الفلزات


----------



## علاء الهدي (20 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم اخي ابوبكر عمر عثمان
اريد ان اسألك من اي بلد انت


----------



## bloe (8 يونيو 2009)

رجاء ما هو عنوان المركز الالماني المصري للحام


----------



## ELMAWINY (18 يوليو 2009)

*رجاء ما هو عنوان المركز الالماني المصري للحام*​


----------

